
How Bayesian statistics convinced me to hit the gym - ognyankulev
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-bayesian-statistics-convinced-me-to-hit-the-gym-fa737b0a7ac
======
ddmma
circular regression will convince him to get a girlfriend also

